# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

A heavy snow cover on the lake is hampering mobility, but there are trails in 
most parts of the lake. Some are groomed, others are just wheel tracks. Four 
wheel drive or snowmobiles are recommended for those wanting to venture 
around. As for fishing, the perch fishing's been rather slow, walleye fishing 
pretty good but hit and miss, and pike fishing remains quite good. Anglers are 
catching a few perch in the Towers area, the mouth of Creel Bay, and the area 
from Military Point to the Casino. Hali's, genz worms, rocker minnows, and 
kastmasters tipped with waxworms, spikes, or minnow heads have all been 
working. Or, try a plain hook and slip bobber with minnows. The walleye 
bite's been best in the early morning and evening hours leaving a short window 
for when they bite. If you're in the right place, you do well. Anglers are 
catching smaller walleyes all day long, but the bigger fish come in the morning 
and evening hours. Sonars & chubby darters, or buckshots, forage minnows, 
kastmasters, rocker minnows, or other spoon type lures tipped with minnows or 
minnow heads are working the best. Some of the better walleye areas have been 
Old Mil Bay, the Fort Totten area including Knudson's Bay and Cactus Point, 
Mission Bay along the old railroad tressel, Stromme Addition, and Doc Hagens 
have all been producing fish. Pike fishing remains good in the north ends of 
Creel and Six Mile bays for larger pike (less numbers though), and 
Sweetwater/Morrison lake and Lake Irving near Churches Ferry for more action. 
Try herring or smelt fished with tip-ups for the best action. The ice is 
fairly thick and while you can still get by without an auger extension if you 
clear some snow, you may want to put one on. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

